# Megs APC



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Evening all, 

just after knowing what sort of things Megs APC can be used for and more importantly definatley shouldnt! 

thanks in advance 

Ben :wave:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

It can be used to clean and degrease any hard/soft material either inside/outside of a car - it really is all purpose!

In general, use at 4:1 externally (alloys, tyres, arches etc) and 10:1 internally (carpet, upholstery, plastics etc). I'd perhaps dilute to 20:1 for leather - though I actually prefer a dedicated cleaner.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

thats good then, i mainly want to use it on arches, door shuts and my mates fabric interior. 

iw would only use dedicated cleaner on leather too  

is it ok on paint work, god knows when my mates car last saw any products!!!

thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

It will make an excellent job of those areas.

It is fine on paintwork. I would not use it for an actual wash, but as a pre-spray/foam (and it does foam!) it would work quite well. 

Since it is a degreaser, it is more than likely to make a good attempt at removing any LSP. Looks like that isn't much of a worry atm, but might be useful info for future reference.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Phisp said:


> It will make an excellent job of those areas.
> 
> It is fine on paintwork. I would not use it for an actual wash, but as a pre-spray/foam (and it does foam!) it would work quite well.
> 
> Since it is a degreaser, it is more than likely to make a good attempt at removing any LSP. Looks like that isn't much of a worry atm, but might be useful info for future reference.


Good tip mate - thanks :thumb:


----------



## Deano_2104 (Dec 3, 2007)

I use APC for foaming and stripping off everything before doing a full detail its really good for removing grime and IMO seems to be less contaminant when claying, i would not use it on bodywork unless you intend to re apply a LSP


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

got my APC but im confused! i can see you have to fill the water up to the marks on the bottle but how far do you fill it up after that with the APC???


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> got my APC but im confused! i can see you have to fill the water up to the marks on the bottle but how far do you fill it up after that with the APC???


Just to where the bottle begins to taper in.


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

I have even used it to clean the plastic guttering and facia on the house.


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

where can you buy this????

Cheers.


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

Take a look on these sites.
www.seriousperformance.co.uk
www.cleanandshiny.co.uk
www.elitecarcare.co.uk
www.motorgeek.co.uk
www.cleanyourcar.co.uk
www.autopia-carcare.com
http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/
www.autoperfectionworld.co.uk
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

just got mine delivered today!!! An new toy for the weekends wash!


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Wife uses it for the bathroom and kitchen


----------



## hopwood (Apr 7, 2008)

mel said:


> where can you buy this????
> 
> Cheers.


I'm about to use it to clean my decking (seriously)


----------

